
Bitcoin’s Hype Vanishes Just Like That: ‘We’re in the Boring Phase’ - prostoalex
https://www.wsj.com/articles/bitcoins-hype-vanishes-just-like-that-were-in-the-boring-phase-1523534400
======
coolspot
Archived version: [http://archive.is/eXCwh](http://archive.is/eXCwh)

